# Comcast Would Be Interested in Buying Hulu From Disney ‘If It Was Up for Sale,’ CEO Brian Roberts Says



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Comcast Would Be Interested in Buying Hulu From Disney ‘If It Was Up for Sale,’ CEO Brian Roberts Says


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 18, 2005)

I trust Disney more than I trust Comcast.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

b4pjoe said:


> Comcast Would Be Interested in Buying Hulu From Disney ‘If It Was Up for Sale,’ CEO Brian Roberts Says


This is just Roberts trying to talk up the value of Hulu after Disney's Chapek tried to publicly talk it down saying that streaming has "cooled off." Both sides know that Disney is going to buy out Comcast's remaining 1/3 stake in Hulu, it's just a question of how much it will cost them and when the transaction will happen. Either side can force the sale come 2024. For it to happen sooner than that, both sides will have to agree, and then an independent third party will assign a valuation. Disney has said they want to do the deal ASAP. And now that Comcast is pulling their next-day NBC shows from Hulu and making them an exclusive feature of Peacock (which will bolster Peacock but likely hurt Hulu, at least a little), it wouldn't surprise me to see Roberts opt to proceed with the deal soon too. I think it'll be done in early '23.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Mike Lang said:


> I trust Disney more than I trust Comcast.


comcast controls the pipe to your house disney does not.
Hell comcast can make Hulu cap free but bill for all other content.


----------

